# Sobre el amplificador de 300W de ESP



## Quercus (Nov 27, 2009)

Hola a todos. Quisiera pedir ayuda en el montaje del amplificador de 300w de Elliott .En  el montage del pcb  no tengo problema, he hecho varios inclusive  el de 60w  de Elliot  y perfecto. Pero en este mi problema esta en saber que resistencias aparte de las de potencia, las que alimentan los drivers de 220 oH (R13 R14), puede que las  que están en serie con los diodos  (R10 R11), la de salida R22 y quiza la R23, no se si hay alguna mas que habría que ponerla de mas de ¼ w, y si aconsejan algún cambio mas. 
   Por el tema de lo que pide  Elliott de que no se publiquen sus pcb’s, y en el diagrama no informa de eso, no se si la pregunta es adecuada, si es asi pido disculpas y gracias de todos modos.


----------



## oZon (Nov 27, 2009)

Hola @quercus10

me parese que esos son todos
R13 y R14 de 1W
R22 de 3W a 5W
R16 R18 R20 R17 R19 R21 de 5W
R10 y R11 de 1W o mas (me parese que estos calientan, lo digo por la similitud de un ampli que arme)
el resto de 1/2W recomendable ......Por si acaso.....Siempre es bueno darse un margen...GG

espero te sirva 

saludos 

oZon

Creo que todos le ha pasado...

Lo que dise PALOMO es todo verdad, quien no gasto un monton de dinero en uno de estos proyectos y tubo problemas con su novia por falta de tiempo,o que la dejo plantada  en plena cita en el cual uno no se acordaba que la tenia 

pero este vicio es tan caro, estresante, divertido, emocionante y gratificante (cuando funciona). 

Pero en fin este en nuestro vicio y nadie no los quita...

saludos 

oZon


----------



## Quercus (Nov 27, 2009)

Muchas gracias oZon, sin esa aclaracion no me atrevia a diseñar el pcb ya que si no dejas los huecos y las distancias adecuadas es una chapuza estar luego colocando componentes de mala manera para intentar arrreglarlo.
A hilo del mismo tema me gustaria preguntar: En el diseño que hizo cacho hay, o por lo nenos me lo parece, 4 diodos dos de ellos pegados al radiador de los drivers. se que es para dar estabilidad termica al circuito pero no se si son dos mas en serie o es mas complicado el tema. Segun dijo el, hizo alguna modificacion y si mejoran el circuito y el quisiera aportarlas estaria muy agradecido 
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 27, 2009)

Hola Quercus.

Hay cuatro diodos en lo que hice yo. Los dos que van contra el disipador de los drivers son los que controlan el bias, los otros dos que ves son los que trabajan junto con dos transistorcitos en la protección por sobrecorriente. El circuito es el clásico que va con un transistor de la base del dirver a la salida (diodo mediante) y un par de resistencias formando un divisor al que se conecta la base.
Básicamente es igual a este (de Elliott también), el de la figura 2. D4, Q4, R10 y R11, conectados igual, sólo que la señal la tomo desde R18 y R19 en el circuito que posteaste (claro, la parte negativa tiene D5, Q5...)
Estoy ahora por ponerme (siempre "estoy por") a calcularle un condensadorcito para la protección, así permite los picos y corta cuando la sobrecorriente se pasa de cierto tiempo. Cuando lo haga, lo posteo.

Aparte de eso, sólo le agregué un capacitor de 100uf y uno de 100nf en paralelo por rama a la entrada del PCB, para desacoplar la alimentación.

Más que eso... No hay. Te dejo unas fotos de cómo (finalmente) sujeté los diodos al disipador. Es importante que no se le separen, pase lo que pase, o vas a terminar cocinando los transistores. Después de pensar bastante en soluciones complejas y aislantes extraños para que no se moviera, terminé usando la vieja pinza y un poco de tremocontraíble nomás. No hay caso, lo más simple gana. Qué grande Ockham.
Las fotos hablan por sí solas. Cualquier cosa que no se entienda, preguntame.

Ah, usé todas las resistencias de Metal Oxide (parecidas al Metal Film, aunque no tan buenas, eran lo que había) de 1W. De 2W puse R10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 22 y 23. Ahora sí, creo que no me olvido de nada.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Nov 27, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias cacho. si entendi  bien este de ve ser el circuito.
Esos valores pueden valer?
Espero ese condensador para cuando puedas postearlo.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 27, 2009)

Eeeeeeeeeeexactamente.
Así puse el circuito. Los valores de las resistencias tendrás que verlos de acuerdo a la corriente que admitan tus transistores. El cálculo no es muy complicado: Por cada transistor circula I, y eso genera una caída V en las resistencias de 0r33. Tenés que calcular las resistencias para que cuando se produzca esa caída mávima, la base del transistor quede a 0,65V y con eso se active la protección.

Acabo de mirar con un poco más de detenimiento el esquema y ya tenía los condensadores dedesacople. 
Corrijo lo anterior: *No *le agregué un condensador de 100uf y uno de 100nf 

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Nov 28, 2009)

Hola a todos. 
  Estoy desde ayer intentando ver la respuesta y queriendo agradecerte a ti cacho tus orientaciones, pero no sabia que estaba en un tema aparte y hasta que no se me ha ocurrido buscarlo de otra forma, no he dado con el.
   En cuanto tenga tiempo intentare calcularlo como  me dices y si no lo veo claro, te estare dando la tabarra nuevamente.
  De nuevo gracias cacho, a ti y a oZon, es muy gratificante cuando desconoces algo, y hay alguien que desinteresadamente  te ayuda.


----------



## Quercus (Dic 19, 2009)

Hola a todos.
  ¿Alguien sabría decirme que criterio seguir para aparear transistores de potencia?
  Algo parecido a la información que da Anthony  Holton  de  como aparear mosfet.
  Sé que hay que medir su ganancia y que las resistencias de potencia amortiguan las diferencias, pero lo que yo pregunto es que diferencia aproximada  o bien en porcentaje o bien en valor total seria la aconsejable, si las diferencias influyen igual al ser de la misma rama o de la rama contraria para que funcionara razonablemente bien. En fin igual pido la luna pero sería interesante saber eso. He estado buscando por el foro y se alude mucho a que hay que aparear los transistores, pero no he encontrado ninguna información directa y concreta. Comprendo que no habrá un criterio único, pero algo en lo que basarse para aparearlos seria fantástico. 
  Yo he comprado transistores que uno da 18 de ganancia medidos en un polímetro y el complementario 120. Creo que es mucho, y también he puesto un ejemplo extremo, pero veo diferencias entre ellos que  te hacen dudar si ponerlos o no. Y siempre es preferible, si tienes esta información, invertir y algunos transistores mas hasta encontrar los que tengan una diferencia tolerable, y que funcione bien, en vez de poner lo primero que te venden y pueda no ir bien, e incluso romper el amplificador
  Es algo, creo, de mucha importancia y si hay algún tutorial o algo parecido sería de agradecer. Y si no lo hay, a ver si alguien con los conocimientos y la experiencia suficiente se anima y lo hace.
  ¡¡¡  Saludos  ¡!!!


----------



## Quercus (Dic 22, 2009)

Parece que nadie quiere comentar mi pregunta.
 No se si tendria que hacerla en otro lado, no tiene respuesta o soy muy impaciente.
De todas formas espero no molestar.

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2009)

quercus10 dijo:


> Parece que nadie quiere comentar mi pregunta.
> No se si tendria que hacerla en otro lado, no tiene respuesta o soy muy impaciente.
> De todas formas espero no molestar.


 
No es que nadie quiera responderte, sino que:
1) Nadie sabe como hacerlo.
2) Saben como hacerlo pero no lo consideran necesario.

De todas maneras, aparear transistores bipolares para un amplificador tiene mucho de "leyenda urbana". Si los transistores son razonablemente buenos y el circuito del amplificador está diseñado a conciencia, el aparear transistores es totalmente inútil a menos quieras extrujar el rendimiento del esquema, en cuyo caso, antes de aparear transistores deberías buscar otro circuito mas adecuado.

Los parámetros de apareamiento que podés considerar para un amplificador son:
1- Ganancia de corriente estática.
2- Caída de tensión Base-Emisor.
3- Corriente inversa máxima colector-base.
4- tensión de ruptura Colector-Emisor
5- Area de operación segura (SOA).

Los dos últimos son ensayos que requieren instrumentos especiales por que son virtualmente destructivos y de nada sirve aparear transistores quemados.

En esta página tenés un diseño de un probador de transistores que mide algunos parámetros importantes: http://sound.whsites.net/project31.htm , pero asegurate de leer el texto de la presentación del diseño CON MUCHO CUIDADO.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> .....
> 1) Nadie sabe como hacerlo.
> 2) Saben como hacerlo pero no lo consideran necesario......


3) No tienen ganas de ponerse a escribir.


quercus10 dijo:


> Parece que nadie quiere comentar mi pregunta.
> No se si tendria que hacerla en otro lado,


Dentro de este Foro *No*.
*Normas del Foro 2.4*
No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.


> no tiene respuesta o *soy muy impaciente*.
> De todas formas espero no molestar....


Solo un poco


----------



## Quercus (Dic 22, 2009)

Muchas gracias ezevalla por molestarte en responder, me has dado un punto de partida y te lo agradezco mucho. Pero como te abras dado cuenta no estoy a tu nivel. Entiendo con lo que me dices que si el amplificador este  u otro cualquiera  con un diseño decente, siempre que no se le haga funcionar  por debajo de 8 ohmios que es la carga normal, no hace falta aparear los transistores para que trabajen todos igual. En este diseño el autor dice que para trabajar a 4 ohmios hay que poner dos parejas mas por seguridad, ¿es eso lo que hay que hacer siempre y olvidarse de aparearlos?
osea doble intensidad doble de transistores.


no tiene respuesta o *soy muy impaciente*.
De todas formas espero no molestar....​           Solo un poco

Gracias por la aclaracion fogonazo.


Prometo esperar  ahora  un "poco" mas 

 saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2009)

quercus10 dijo:


> Entiendo con lo que me dices que si el amplificador este  u otro cualquiera  con un diseño decente, siempre que no se le haga funcionar  por debajo de 8 ohmios que es la carga normal, no hace falta aparear los transistores para que trabajen todos igual. *En este diseño el autor dice que para trabajar a 4 ohmios hay que poner dos parejas mas por seguridad, ¿es eso lo que hay que hacer siempre y olvidarse de aparearlos?*



No es que haya que olvidarse de aparearlos! El tema es como te dije antes: si el diseño es correcto NO HACE FALTA APAREARLOS. Por que si el diseño es correcto, no vas a poner los transistores en paralelo y ya, sino que vas a agregar en los colectores unas resistencias de bajo valor (típicamente 0.1 ohm) que fuerzan a los transistores a compartir la corriente que circula por ellos, en lugar de andar especulando con los valores de la ganancia.

PD: Yo no hablé de carga de 8 ohms, ya que eso depende del diseño. Cuando dije de extrujar el rendimiento me refería a una práctica muy común de aumentar la tensión de alimentación mas de los normal para obtener mas potencia, y/o bajar la impedancia de la carga para lograr lo mismo.



quercus10 dijo:


> osea doble intensidad doble de transistores.



Ese es un error del tamaño de una casa!
Dependiendo de los trasistores que uses, podés duplicar la cantidad cuando duplicás la corriente o podés (o tenés que) poner mas de dos. La corriente como tal no importa tanto, sino que tenés que verificar que los transistores no excedan el SOA, por que la quemazón por segunda ruptura es lo que los vuelve críticos en estas aplicaciones.

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola a todos.  Muchas gracias ezavalla  por tu explicacion, basandome en ella, entiendo que si el diseño es bueno y respeto sus parametros, no tengo que preocuparme “tanto” por el “apareamiento” de los transistores. Otra cosa es ponerse a experimentar.
   Tengo  ya casi todo lo de este  amplificador preparado  a ver que tal…. 

 ¡saludos!


----------



## Quercus (Ene 7, 2010)

Hola a todos. 
  Aquí subo unas fotos de cómo va el amplificador, espero no hacer algo mal.
  Al final no le puse la protección que amablemente me enseño Cacho, por hacerlo más simple y no meter la pata.
  Estoy esperando el transformador  y  par de cosas que me faltan y lo pruebo.
  Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 7, 2010)

Se ve lindo el circuito. Felicitaciones por el diseño.

Comentá cómo funciona todo al probarlo, pero te garantizo que el diseño anda bien y a la primera si se arma como está en la página de ESP, así que supongo que el tuyo va a salir andando perfecto.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Ene 7, 2010)

Muchas gracias Cacho, estoy deseando probarlo, quede contentisimo con el ultimo diseño de 60w de ESP, espero que este sea su compañero para un 2.1


----------



## Quercus (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola  a todos. No he podido resisterme a probarlo  aunque sea con menos voltaje (50v.) y perfecto desde el principio. Sonido claro, nítido y grabes contundentes. Estuve en un tris de meter la pata, al diseñar la placa cogí BD139- BD140 por comodidad que tienen cambiadas las patas colector y emisor con respecto a los originales, y mientras daba el ultimo repaso antes de dar tensión me di cuenta, suerte que con solo giralos todo resuelto.
  La impaciencia todavía no ha hecho que me salte ese paso y gracias a ello no lo queme. 
  Como dice fogonazo, y es una cosa que aprendí para todo lo que hago desde muy Joven hay que revisar todo más de una vez, se pierde menos tiempo en ello que arreglando lo que no has revisado concienzudamente antes.
  Lo monte con resistencias normales carbón 5% que no son las recomendadas y no he tenido ningún problema. En vacio se le escucha un zumbido se pones la oreja junto al altavoz, porque es bajísimo (casi seguro que por las resistencias de carbón) Además cuando lo enciendes no da ese golpe en el altavoz que te molesta y que te hace pensar en un retardo de altavoces (que de todas formas yo se lo voy a poner) para no estropearlos  en algún momento.
  Animo a que a todo el que le gusten los amplificadores de ESP y le “pique” este en concreto que lo monte, es muy sencillo y  no tiene ajustes que a algunos podría desanimar.



Respecto al mensaje anterior se ve que meti la pata y la he borrado. En cuanto pueda vuelvo a ponerlo.



Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Ene 11, 2010)

Hola a todos.  En el post que borre accidentalmente, preguntaba por si alguien quisiera ayudarme,  sobre como cuantificar esa diferencia de tensión que podemos encontrar en las resistencias de potencia al ajustar los  amplificadores,  que nos aconseja  cambiar el transistor asociado a esta, bien por exceso o bien por defecto de tensión con respecto a las demás resistencias.
  He leído esto en uno de los  post siguente al tutorial de fogonazo: puesta en marcha y ajuste de etapa de potencia,  pero no aclara cuanta diferencia tiene que haber aproximadamente, para aconsejar cambiar el transistor, igual me estoy adelantando a otro tutorial. 
  A la cuestión de aparearlos, ya contesto ezavalla, pero esto seria como un “post data” de lo anterior; “no hace falta aparear si no vas a exprimirlo”,  pero si cuando ajustas observas que la caída de tensión de una o varias resistencias  de potencia es mayor o menor en tal proporción, si hay que cambiar el transistor asociado  a esa o esas resistencias.
  Yo deduzco que esa diferencia deberá ser tanto mas pequeña cuanto mas queramos exprimir el amplificador y viceversa.

  Espero que me haya explicado bien y que alguien me pueda aclarar esto a mi sin mucho trabajo. 

  Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 11, 2010)

Por acá hay un viejo tema que quizá te sirva.
El link es específicamente a donde se trata lo de estas resistencias, pero todo el resto te puede ser de utilidad.

Después de leerlo se te hará bastante simple ver cómo determinar si hace falta o no reemplazar el transistor.
Digamos que hay resistencias de 1 Ohm en los emisores (para hacer los cálculos simples, nada más). Si en una cae 0,1V quiere decir que ese TR está conduciendo 0,1A.
Si en la de al lado caen 0,03V; en la otra 0,029V y en la última 0,031V, evidentemente el primer transistor se está comiendo la parte pesada del trabajo (el triple que cualquiera de los otros), seguramente porque tiene un umbral mucho más bajo que los demás => A cambiarlo.

Cuánto estés dispuesto a tolerar de diferencia entre los transistores ya es una cuestión casi personal y del uso que vayas a darle al ampli.

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus (Ene 12, 2010)

Muchas gracias cacho, otra muy buena aclaración sobre  el tema, pero veo que como en infinidad de circunstancias de la electronica, tambien de la vida misma, es algo objetivo y a la vez  subjetivo, por lo que al final  cada uno decide que  hacer, para que funcione lo mejor posible, según los datos que tiene, acertado o no, como se suele decir "para gustos los colores"

  Quisiera  pedir opinión sobre el tema de exprimir el amplificador, no porque yo quiera hacerlo, sino porque puedo conseguir un transformador, tirado de precio 60+60v 12 A. y eso nos da sobre +85  -85v.  en continua,  que no se si sera mucho. Los transistores aguantan de sobra pero la configuración del circuito, aparte, creo,  de reforzar la etapa de salida, no tengo ni idea.  
  Por si sirve de ayuda, el amplificador lo quiero para uso en casa con buena reserva de potencia un  2.1 , con  2 modulos del 60w esp  y este para bajos, aunque puede que al final monte una triamplificacion  2 modulos agudos 2 modulos de medios y un subwofer.
  Gracias de antemano y espero me puedan dar su opinión.
  Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 13, 2010)

quercus10 dijo:


> ...puedo conseguir un transformador, tirado de precio 60+60v 12 A. y eso nos da sobre +85 -85v. en continua, que no se si sera mucho.



Si se puede conseguir por muy poco un trafo de buena potencia, compralo. Para algo sirve siempre.
En el peor de los casos tenés un trafo de 220V a 120V y 12A. Inclusive, con un poco de maña y algo de suerte, podés sacarle algunas vueltas al secundario para dejarlo en las tensiones que necesitás.
De todas formas no pretendo tener la verdad conmigo, así que hacé lo que te parezca.

Por aquello de los +-85V "que no sé si será mucho", leé en el link que te pasé antes la parte donde se habla del SOA y buscá las curvas de tus transistores Ojo, tener en cuenta lo del "power derating"). Tené en cuenta que con 85V y 8Ohm de carga vas a tener poquito más de 10A de corriente en cada rama, repartidos más o menos así: 1A en el primer transistor y 4,5A en cada uno de los otros dos (las resistencias de 3r3 y 0r33 así lo dicen).
Fijate si cae todo dentro de la SOA. De ser así, puede andar con esa tensión, si  no, ni lo conectes que volás algo. Acordate que los que queman transistores son los picos de disipación.
En la parte de disipaciones, esto te puede ayudar.

Saludos

Edit: No sé si se te hará claro que entre la SOA, la disipación (juega un papel muy importante la tensión de alimentación acá) y la temperatura (acá juegan el uso que se le dará y el tamaño del disipador), tenés ya menos factores librados al gusto personal.
Casi que caés en una cuestión de qué tan comprimida será la música que escuches y a cuánto volumen.


----------



## Quercus (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola  a todos.  Cacho muchas gracias, todos los días aprendo algo, eres una mina de sabiduría, y por favor, no es peloteo,  esa explicación que das, sobre “calculo básico  de disipadores”, la verdad no entiendo que no esté ¡¡ YA ¡¡ como tutorial, yo,  desde mi humilde opinión,  voto por que lo sea, es buenísima.
  Volviendo al tema del amplificador, voy a empezar por lo último: El amplificador no creo que nunca por lo menos en mi casa, lo ponga a tope ni con la alimentación de 56v.  (A no ser que caiga en las manos de otro integrante de la familia al que le hubiese gustado, que en vez de ser el de 300w , hubiese  preferido  el de 1k5w)  la idea es que tenga mucha reserva de potencia para que suene bien, y escucharlo a  poca potencia (25/30w como mucho). Eso no quiere decir que no quiera montarlo como es debido.
  Los transistores que utilizo son MJL21193-4, he visto la grafica del  SOA,  y a 85v  soportaría aproximadamente 2,3 – 2,5  A.  Si he interpretado bien la grafica, por lo que tendría que poner dos transistores mas en cada rama para que cubra  esos poco mas de 10 A.  a los que aludes. Aparte de dimensionar adecuadamente el disipador tal como explicas ,  1+(2,3 x 4) = 10.2 A. 
  Por favor aclárame si está bien hecho el cálculo o hay que mirarlo sumando las dos ramas 170v , para  sí utilizo ese transformador, montarlo con ese número  transistores.
  Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola de nuevo Quercus y gracias por los elogios, aunque hay gente mucho más merecedora de ellos por acá en el foro .

Como aclaración, no estoy ni cerca de casa, así que permitime aproximar bastante los valores de las cuentas para mostrar el punto. Los cálculos finos te los dejo a vos.

Si asumimos que podés usar la mitad de la potencia disponible con +-85V, tenemos que rondarás los 450W de pico sobre 8Ohm. Ahí andarás con picos de corriente de, más o menos, 7A.
Se reparten 0,7A para el primer transistor y 6,3A entre los demás.

La tensión en los bornes del parlante habrá de ser de unos 60V, con lo que la caída en esos transistores será de 25V, esto da una disipación de potencia, en la cresta de la onda y en el peor de los casos posibles, de 175W. Eso es lo mínimo que disiparía el asunto este (por suerte es la disipación entre todos los transistores).
Serán entnces 17,5W para el uno y 160W (permitime redondear) para el resto.

A la mitad del recorrido de la onda tendrás 30V aplicados al parlante y 55V de caída en los transistores, con una corriente de unos 3,5A. Eso son casi 200W de disipación sin contemplar ningún desfasaje. Eso es feo, y más porque no son picos. Esto genera calor.

Estimando nomás y aproximando grueso como estoy haciéndolo, disiparás unos 200W constantemente a media potencia (los picos andan por ese valor también, como ya estimé). Asumiendo una temperatura de trabajo máxima de 100ºC (es bastante eso) y con 1,43W/ºC de _derating _en los transistores, cada uno podrá manejar hasta 55W de potencia (redondeo de nuevo) con lo que con 4 será suficiente y hasta sobrará un poco. Pero no alcanzan si te pasás de media potencia... Recordá que lo que los cocina son los picos de disipación.

La única solución sería poner un disipador del tamaño del Titanic y unos ventiladores, o estás condenando a los transistores. Así y todo estarías exigiéndlos mucho. No te asombres si vuelan.

Ni hablar de la posibilidad de subir más el volumen, que se pone peor la cosa. Lo más sano es bajar la tensión de alimentación a algo más confortable. Entre 55 y 70V es más recomendable, y un BUEN disipador.

El otro punto, lo de tener mucha reserva en los graves, es medio relativo. Con poder seguir la curva isofónica (más o menos es esto de lo que hablo) ya vas bastante bien, así que no necesitarías demasiada potencia en ese ampli. Con tener unas tres veces la potencia que tendrás en los medios/altos ya vas a lograr buenos resultados (asumiendo similares SPL de los parlantes/bafles usados para cada cosa). Puede ayudarte leer la parte de qué son los dB que está al principio del tema del link para entender de qué se habla si es que no manejás esas unidades.
En fin, con alimentar el ampli con tensiones "sanas" (alrededor de +-60V) vas bien.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola a todos. De nuevo  gracias cacho por tu tiempo y tus explicaciones.  El agradecimiento es doble viendo que te molestas en contestar antes de encontrarte en  tu lugar habitual.  
  Cuanto más profundizo  en el tema y mas leo tus explicaciones más me acuerdo de lo que dijo ezavalla sobre que no me preocupara…  si no iba a exprimir el amplificador. Por cuestiones de aprovechar un gran precio, creo que no merece la pena arriesgarse a estropear el amplificador.
  Comprare el transformador de precio módico, veremos para que se utiliza. Y a este le pondré uno de los que tengo encargados o bien 40+40 ó bien 50+50.
  Me leeré más de una vez las  explicaciones que hasta ahora me has dado tú y ezavalla, para intentar comprenderlas lo mejor posible. La gran mayoría está varios pasos por encima de mis conocimientos  y hago todo lo que puedo por entenderlas.  Por ejemplo, el “SOA” era algo que hasta hace poco no tenía ni idea de que existiese, ya por lo menos lo sé, veo la importancia que tiene,  el grafico como tal se entiende, pero no sé si lo interpreto bien, creo  interpretar: A unos determinados voltios, aguanta unos determinados  amperios  un determinado tiempo (lo del tiempo me descoloca) No sé si será  mas complejo, si alguien tiene tiempo para  explicarlo,  porque no sé si es muy complicado, o tan fácil como yo lo he explicado antes, se lo agradecería  enormemente.
  A propósito de  los dB en cuanto pueda leer detenidamente el post  lo comento.
  Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 17, 2010)

quercus10 dijo:


> ...creo  interpretar: A unos determinados voltios, aguanta unos determinados  amperios  un determinado tiempo...


Es así como lo decís.

Está emparentado con los fusibles en un punto, y con cosas más complejas en otros. Dicho "fácil": Cuando circula corriente por un conductor, éste se calienta. En eltransistor hay una pastilla de silicio que se une a las patas mediante unos alambrecitos. Si esos alambrecitos se calientan demasiado, se funden.
Si sabés cuánta temperatura pueden soportar antes de fundirse (esto se desprende del material con que están hechos y de su geometría principalmente) y sabés cuánto se calientan en función de la corriente que por ellos circula, tenés los datos para hacer un fusible o para establecer el límite de corriente que podrá circular por el transistor.
Ese es uno de los limitantes. En los datasheets tiene más que ver con la curva de SOA marcada como DC o de operación continua.

El tiempo empieza a jugar un papel importante cuando lo que se mete en la ecuación es la pastilla en sí, no ya el cablecito que la une con el mundo exterior. Esto no es tan simple como lo anterior, pero no es tampoco muy complejo.
Hay una temperatura máxima que puede soportar la juntura (pastilla) y si se pasa, se cocina y no sirve más. Igual que antes, al circular corriente se calienta. Si pasa (digamos) 1A la pastilla sube su temperatura a razón de (seguimos suponiendo) 100ºC/s.
De lo de los disipadores habrás leído que el calor se va pasando del silicio a la cápsula, y de ahí irá a donde deba. Estamos de acuerdo, supongo, en que la juntura se va a calentar *mucho* más rápido que la cápsula. Digamos que en nuestro ejemplo, le puede pasar a razón de 20ºC/s y que la máxima temperatura que puede tolerar el silicio antes de arruinarse es de 160ºC (nada infrecuente)

Con 1A circulando entonces, al final del primer segundo habrá ganado 100ºC y "pasado" 20ºC al empaque. Queda con 80ºC (suponiendo que la carcasa disipe inmediatamente todo el calor que se le entrega).
Un segundo después tendrá 80ºC más, con lo que ya estamos en los 160ºC de máxima. Un instante después viene el humo.

Si la corriente fuera mayor, menos tiempo podría manejarla antes de llegar a la temperatura máxima. 

¿Cómo juega lo del voltaje en todo esto? Es un poco más complejo, así que dejémoslo en que varía la operación del silicio con las distintas tensiones que se le ponen: Se calienta más cuanto mayor es el voltaje que maneja, con lo que la corriente que podrá manejar será menor.
Poco más o menos, la idea es esa.

Fijate en las curvas de SOA de otros transistores y verás cómo van variando las corrientes máximas de acuerdo a la duración del pulso (más corto, más corriente puede pasar a igual voltaje) y te imaginarás por qué el mismo pico de corriente (disipación) quema un transistor que está a gran temperatura y no a otro igual que está más fresco.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola a todos. Cacho sospecho que parte, de esa explicación que das en el otro enlace sobre los dB tiene algo que ver con ese “botoncito” que hay en muchos amplificadores, que pone “loudness” cualquiera que tenga uno sabe de que hablo. Ya hace bastantes años leí lo que tu explicas, la tendencia que tiene el oído humano a escuchar muy bien los tonos medios, regular los agudos y bastante mal los graves, y que eso se acentúa cuando escuchas música a bajo volumen, sobre todo cuando escuchas a un cierto volumen y de golpe bajas el volumen por el motivo que sea. El sonido se te antoja que ha perdido toda su riqueza, que se te ha quedado vacío, y es para eso que esta el “loudness” para realzar esas notas que a ti se te antoja que se han perdido,  y atenuar un poco las que sigues escuchando bien,  aunque en realidad es tu oído el que está haciendo una discriminando  que realmente no existe. La verdad es que lo hará con mejor o peor fortuna, pero cuando se activa, se nota y bastante, por lo menos yo lo percibo  así.
  Hace unos meses monte un 2.1 para el pc con 4 sinclair, 2 para medios agudos y 2 en puente para los graves, el puente lo monte con el circuito que posteo luciperro, como tiene ganancia puse el  potenciómetro en el frontal  y los problemas de graves bien por exceso o bien por defecto solucionado, pones los graves que te apetece en cada momento, porque potencia le sobra para “aplastar” literalmente los medio y los agudos. Es una solución a tener en cuenta para una biamplificacion, y no tener problemas de potencia en los graves.
  Saludos


----------



## clother (Mar 25, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Por acá hay un viejo tema que quizá te sirva.
> El link es específicamente a donde se trata lo de estas resistencias, pero todo el resto te puede ser de utilidad.
> 
> Después de leerlo se te hará bastante simple ver cómo determinar si hace falta o no reemplazar el transistor.
> ...



Hola que tal.. amigo Cacho quisiera saber si me puedes hacer el favor. hechandome una manito con el pcb de este power eliott de 300w modifiado con los tr de proteccion para sobnrecorriente.. gracias de antemano


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2011)

De ninguna manera: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/pcbs-rod-elliott-publicarlos-23721/
A ejercitar la neurona en el diseño, que estos no se deben difundir.

Saludos


----------



## clother (Mar 25, 2011)

tienes Razon cacho.. derechos rrservados.. pense que al ser otro pcb que no fuese de la pagina no afectaria asi que perdon


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2011)

No hay problema y dale para adelante con el diseño, que no es muy complejo que digamos.

Saludos


----------



## clother (Mar 25, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> No hay problema y dale para adelante con el diseño, que no es muy complejo que digamos.
> 
> Saludos



gracias por la motivacion hermano Cacho.. lo hare con el pcb wizard y luego les comento como me fue.


----------



## Edu-D (Mar 25, 2011)

Saludos en mi caso yo he hecho este circuito y no he tenido problemas en lo que es la salida como otros amplificadores que cuando se averian vota voltaje DC y quema los parlantes... Recuerdo una vez que estaba hecho el oscioso no se que hize pero lo tenia sin el mueble y se me quemo una resistencia del circuito R23 que es de 10 ohmios que enmudece el amplificador...

Saludos


----------



## clother (Mar 25, 2011)

EDHB dijo:


> Saludos en mi caso yo he hecho este circuito y no he tenido problemas en lo que es la salida como otros amplificadores que cuando se averian vota voltaje DC y quema los parlantes... Recuerdo una vez que estaba hecho el oscioso no se que hize pero lo tenia sin el mueble y se me quemo una resistencia del circuito R23 que es de 10 ohmios que enmudece el amplificador...
> 
> Saludos


mmm es similar al peavey series 260c que se quema esa resistencia de la red de zobel me imagino ue trates de decir R22. nada mas que el peavey la resitencia es de 22 ohms


----------



## Edu-D (Mar 25, 2011)

Mmm R23 es la que se me quemo de 10 ohmios a 1/2 vatio y no se porque... R22 Es la que esta en la salida del amplificador en serie con un condensador en mi caso esa no...

Saludos


----------



## clother (Mar 25, 2011)

EDHB dijo:


> Mmm R23 es la que se me quemo de 10 ohmios a 1/2 vatio y no se porque... R22 Es la que esta en la salida del amplificador en serie con un condensador en mi caso esa no...
> 
> Saludos



hooo si tenes razon no me habia percado de esa resistencia serca de la entrada de audio


----------



## flashmax (Mar 27, 2011)

quercus10 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Quisiera pedir ayuda en el montaje del amplificador de 300w de Elliott .En  el montage del pcb  no tengo problema, he hecho varios inclusive  el de 60w  de Elliot  y perfecto. Pero en este mi problema esta en saber que resistencias aparte de las de potencia, las que alimentan los drivers de 220 oH (R13 R14), puede que las  que están en serie con los diodos  (R10 R11), la de salida R22 y quiza la R23, no se si hay alguna mas que habría que ponerla de mas de ¼ w, y si aconsejan algún cambio mas.
> Por el tema de lo que pide  Elliott de que no se publiquen sus pcb’s, y en el diagrama no informa de eso, no se si la pregunta es adecuada, si es asi pido disculpas y gracias de todos modos.


hola estuve leyendo este post y me parece interesante este ampli podrias subir la pcb print...saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2011)

pablogross dijo:


> hola estuve leyendo este post y me parece interesante este ampli podrias subir la pcb print...saludos!!



No pidas lo que no se puede publicar. Leé este tema y entendé de que se trata: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/pcbs-rod-elliott-publicarlos-23721/
Si querés el PCB, hacé el tuyo y usalo, pero en el foro no podemos intercambiar los PCB de ESP.


----------



## flashmax (Mar 27, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> No pidas lo que no se puede publicar. Leé este tema y entendé de que se trata: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/pcbs-rod-elliott-publicarlos-23721/
> Si querés el PCB, hacé el tuyo y usalo, pero en el foro no podemos intercambiar los PCB de ESP.


 pido disculpas pero no se de que se trata el termino ESP..que significa?


----------



## Quercus (Mar 27, 2011)

Hola pablogross ESP es esto:Elliott Sound Products - The Audio Pages (Main Index)
En esa pagina se publican circuitos buenisimos completos con explicacion y todo, a cambio piden que no se publiquen los PCB que se hagan con ellos, en este foro *se cumple con ello*.
Pero el circuito, es muy facil de hacer, si tienes unas nocones basicas de electronica de potencia, ponte hazlo y veras que satisfaccion, yo tengo dos hechos publicados en el foro y son una pasada.
Saludos


----------



## flashmax (Mar 27, 2011)

quercus10 dijo:


> Hola pablogross ESP es esto:Elliott Sound Products - The Audio Pages (Main Index)
> En esa pagina se publican circuitos buenisimos completos con explicacion y todo, a cambio piden que no se publiquen los PCB que se hagan con ellos, en este foro *se comple con ello*.
> Pero el circuito, es muy facil de hacer, si tienes unas nocones basicas de electronica de potencia, ponte hazlo y veras que satisfaccion, yo tengo dos hechos publicados en el foro y son una pasada.
> Saludos


gracias por tu respuesta me quedo claro ..saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 30, 2011)

De todos modos si te hubieras tomado la molestia de entrar al sitio sabrias lo que significa esa sigla, pero creo que es más fácil que otro lo haga por uno no? idem al pedir el PCB.... porque me voy a tomar la molestia de hacerlo si otro me lo pued pasar ya echo y me ahorro el trabajo y luego decir tal vez.... que vivo o  que inteligente que soy..... y tal vez esa no es la intención, pero por lo que se deja ver se puede pensar tranquilamente en ello


----------



## regermax (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola Una consulta quiero construir el amplificador que estan mencionando en la pagina dice un transformador de 400 vatios pero la verdad creo eso es para un canal mi pregunta es si me soportara la carga si trabaja en estereo?? muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2011)

A ver , un amplificador de clase AB tiene un rendimiento del 60 % , o sea que un canal de 300 Watts se necesitarían picos de 480 Watts , pero los picos los proveerían los capacitores de la fuente , así que con 400 quedamos bien.

¿ Te contesta tu pregunta ?

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2011)

Gnelralmente las grandes potencias no se hacen en estereo, por eso cuando se publican se refieren todos los datos a un solo amplificador, ativas media neurona, si el amplificador es de 300W y como transformador te pone 400W, lo cual es lògico ya que una es la potencia entregada y otra la consumida lo cual tiene que ver con el rendimiento, ahora como te dije activa media neurona y pensa cuanto te suman dos amplificadoress de 300W, según yo la suma de los dos me da 600W y si el trafo previsto para 300W es de 400 entonces para dos me dice que deberia ser de 800W............


----------



## regermax (Sep 22, 2011)

Gracias pandacba que dificil fue llegar a esa conclucion no jejejjejejje bueno la verdad que este comentario lo hacia ya que en el foro encontre que un muchacho le puso un trafo de 500 vatios y le funcionava bien en estereo y como que me quedaban dudas peor ya las resolvi, justo ahora estoy simulando el sircuito para ver cual es su THD no quiero que salga mal, Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 23, 2011)

Dos cosas, en que lo piensas utilzar? el circuito de ese sitio web es más que recomendado por la calidad de todo lo publicado alli

Algo más la simulación es eso, y puede no tener que ver nada con la realidad es una aproximación y esa aproximación depende del simulador, de la configuración del mismo y por sobre todo del conocimiento de quien lo opera, ya que debe dominar tanto el simulador que utiliza en todos sus aspectos como asi también la electrónica, para poder hacer una interpretación adecuada de los resulatados que tal simulación arroje

Por lo tanto un simulador no es conclusivo para un novato, ya que pueden darse situaciones en que no haya convergencia y la mayoria eso lo interpreta como que el circuito no funciona o no sirve y es otra cosa que nada que ver, para entenderlo y resolverlo hace falta las dos cosas que dije antes dominio total del simulador y dominio de la electrónica.

Por otro lado pretender que un amplificador de uso masivo en esas potencias tenga un THD muy baja no tiene el más minimo de los sentidos ya qu eno se utilzara en una sala de audición si no en un ambiente donde es casi seguro que el mismo produsca más distorciones que el propio equipo.

Para que entiendas esto, los amplificadores para coches se tolera hasta un 10% de distorción por la forma del habitáculo, ya que un equipo con menor THD sonara a los oidos exaxtamente igual que uno que tenga el 10% mensionado

De todas formas ese proyecto es de muy buena calidad como te dije anteriormente, por lo que podes aramalo sin más. Tiene su prestigio ganado desde hace mucho tiempo, todo lo que pone en su página esta recotnraprobado, ten en cuenta que el vende los pcb para los mismos y es todo un referente en audio en la web.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2011)

regermax dijo:


> Gracias pandacba que dificil fue llegar a esa conclucion no jejejjejejje bueno la verdad que este comentario lo hacia ya que en el foro encontre que un muchacho le puso un trafo de 500 vatios y le funcionava bien en estereo y como que me quedaban dudas peor ya las resolvi, justo ahora estoy simulando el sircuito para ver cual es su THD no quiero que salga mal, Saludos



Funcionaba bien, ¿ Según que parámetros/condiciones ?

*"Funcionaba bien"* es una opinión subjetiva no una calificación de calidad seria.

Para la fuente de alimentación:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## regermax (Sep 23, 2011)

Gracias por la ayuda Muchachos Bueno a eso de "Funcionaba bien" se refería que no habia distorción a máxima Potencia. Lo estuve simulando con Multisim y me arrojo un THD aproximadamente de 1% ahora estoy diseñando el Pcb y considerando que los equipos de alta fidelidad el THD es menor al 3 % me anima más a seguir en este proyecto. Aprobechando su generosidad he observado en otros diseños de amplificadores clase AB como este ponen dos diodos en la salida del amplificador polarizados en inversa a las dos fuentes (+Vcc y -Vcc) para protección creen que estaría bien si los colocará de hecho en la simulación lo hice así


----------



## pandacba (Sep 24, 2011)

Cuando estudies y entiendas te daras cuenta solito que todo amplificador a su máxima potencia tiene el punto de distorción más elevado.

Si yo necesito 100W de audio mi amplificador debera tener entre 150 a 200W al menos, con ello consigo el mejor funcionamiento del mismo, ya que todo aparato o máquina al máximo esta al limite y no es precisamente el punto en que mejor funciona, y como toda cosa si esta demasiado tiempo al limite, pronto acabara dañado.

porque para una determinada potencia, puedo tener picos musicales que necesitan entre un 50% a 100%  de potencia, si estoy al limite no hay de donde sacarla y es alli donde se destruyen amplificadores y parlatnes, simplemente por la torpeza del uso.

reproducis un mp3 grabado en cualquier medio pero estso no han sido normalizados y despues de dos o tres aparece uno que tien mucho más volumen que el anterior, esa señal querra ser amplificada, pero como el equipo esta al maximo ya no hay donde amplificar más, y para peor de los males con la mala idea de poner graves que no te dejan escuchar ni medios ni agudos, el amplificador entra a recortar a dos manos y alli mueren parlantes y el propio amplificador y de quien es la culpa? del propio usuario que comete la torpeza de querer utilzar el amplificador todo el tiempo al máximo.


Preguntas si colocas los diodos, tu falta de conocimiento es proverbial pero lo peor no es no conocer, ya que eso se soluciona estudiando, lo peor es la manera de ver las cosas, si se pusieron diodos sobre los transistores, vos crees que se hizo para que el esquema quede más lindo?, o porque el diseñador cobra un comisión tal vez para inducir al consumo de diodos?.

El sentido común me dice que si en el esquema se puso tal cosa es por algo, tal vez no lo entienda, lo incomprensibel del razonamiento es querer quitarlo, porque?


De echo hay transistores que viene con esos diodos en su interior, sera tonto el fabricante que los coloca al vicio?.


Por otro lado que la simulación te arroje ese valor de THD, no implica que en la prática sea asi, ya que es un simulador y como tal nos da una idea aproximada, y el que sabe sobre el tema, sabe de antemano que los simuladores son un poco más optimista que la realidad..... 


Te aseguro que hablas mucho de distorsión pero si te hacen una prueba auditiva no serias capaz de identificarla


Deberias saber que el oido humano cuando se lo satura con volumense excesivos, por tal anomalia no percibe para nada altos valores de distorción(pues el mismo esta saturado) por lo que es ridiculo, pretender bajisimos nivles como si se tratara de una cadena HI FI, la que se escucha en un ambiente adecuado, y a niveles adecuados para que el oido perciba perfectamente todo el sonido, y no en condiciones extremas donde el oido se fatiga, po la distorción introducida por el usuario de que la escucha tenga gravea muy por encima del programa original


----------



## Edu-D (Sep 25, 2011)

Yo lo hice y suena muy bien con una fuente +-60 voltios....


----------



## Quercus (Sep 25, 2011)

Los que yo he montado han funcionado bien desde +-42 hasta +- 72v fuera de ese rango no los he probado, pero hay un detalle, cuando desconectaba la versión de tres parejas, sonando a  poco volumen (unos 5W)  tenia un polímetro conectado en la fuente para vigilar el voltaje, al bajar el voltaje despacio (tenia 20000uF en cada rama) sonaba bien hasta mas debajo de +-30v. Ósea que es estable, bastante fuera del voltaje para el que esta construido, la version de 5 parejas de potencia no lo he probado mas que a +-72v. ( A 4Ω, una bestia, casi 500W RMS) pero no creo que difiera mucho de la de 3, estas versiones las monte por separado drivers  y transistores de potencia porque me era mas comodos montarlos asi, además para el uso que les iba a dar, ahora tengo listo dos PCB con todo integrado en la versión de 3 parejas (136 x 62 mm) y 5 parejas (186 x 62 mm), no se cual utilizare… depende… para una biamplificacion, cuando lo monte, probare mas a fondo el voltaje por curiosidad, con los transformadores de que dispongo, será el tercero que monte, es un amplificador que no te defrauda en ningún aspecto, pero sobre todo, si es para lo que esta diseñado, para amplificar bajos, aunque se defiende bien en toda la banda audible. 
  Saludos


----------



## regermax (Sep 25, 2011)

pandacba
El sentido común me dice que si en el esquema se puso tal cosa es por algo, tal vez no lo entienda, lo incomprensibel del razonamiento es querer quitarlo, porque?

Creo no has entedido mi pregunta, no he quitado ningun diodo por lo que leo piensas que he quitado los diodos que se encargan de mantener el punto de operacion de los transistores de excitacion , esos son obvios que si los quito generaria distorcion de cruce y estaria hablando de un amplificador netamente de clase B la cual no tiene sentido.
Lo que yo me referia era a poner diodos(2)en la salida; adicionales polarizados en inversa hacia las  fuentes. Con respecto al Simulador he realizado varios proyectos algunos diseños propios que previamente pasaron por el simulador de National Instrument y te  aseguro que las pruebas realizadas despues en Laboratorio se mantienen como los esperados con una minima variación.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 26, 2011)

regermax dijo:


> pandacba
> El sentido común me dice que si en el esquema se puso tal cosa es por algo, tal vez no lo entienda, lo incomprensibel del razonamiento es querer quitarlo, porque?
> 
> Creo no has entedido mi pregunta, no he quitado ningun diodo por lo que leo piensas que he quitado los diodos que se encargan de mantener el punto de operacion de los transistores de excitacion , esos son obvios que si los quito generaria distorcion de cruce y estaria hablando de un amplificador netamente de clase B la cual no tiene sentido.
> Lo que yo me referia era a poner diodos(2)en la salida; adicionales polarizados en inversa hacia las  fuentes. Con respecto al Simulador he realizado varios proyectos algunos diseños propios que previamente pasaron por el simulador de National Instrument y te  aseguro que las pruebas realizadas despues en Laboratorio se mantienen como los esperados con una minima variación.


En que parte de lo que te puse dice o entendes que me refiero a esos diodos? si lees bien hablo de la salida y no menciono para nada la parte de driver y predrivers.



> Preguntas si colocas los diodos, tu falta de conocimiento es proverbial pero lo peor no es no conocer, ya que eso se soluciona estudiando, lo peor es la manera de ver las cosas, *si se pusieron diodos sobre los transistores*, vos crees que se hizo para que el esquema quede más lindo?, o porque el diseñador cobra un comisión tal vez para inducir al consumo de diodos?.
> 
> El sentido común me dice que si en el esquema se puso tal cosa es por algo, tal vez no lo entienda, lo incomprensibel del razonamiento es querer quitarlo, porque?
> 
> ...



aqui te  lo dejo para veas tu error de interpretación


----------



## EXFLACO (Abr 4, 2012)

No estoy de acuerdo con el tema del apareo de transistores,fabricas reimportantes de usa exigen a los fabricantes beta similar en transistores ,mas cuando son varios ,uno solo que tenga beta mas alto amplificaria mas y se quemaria primero y los repuestors originales de fabrica vienen con el beta marcado y por pares y personalmente vi en fabricas buscar parejas de cajas de transistores para las salidas,para diy anda pero para algo serio y confiable ni en p...


----------



## regermax (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola muchachos yo tengo armado este amplificador y funciona a maravillas, el detalle es que el transformador es bastante grande y pesado y he conseguido fuentes conmutadas de gran corriente pero de 48 Vcc, quisiera que me ayuden que cambios debo realizar en el circuito para que trabaje con la fuente conmutada.

Gracias


----------



## Bilbon (Sep 19, 2014)

Ayer terminé de armar el P68 de Elliot. Suena lindo, sonido claro y sin distorción... pero poca potencia... creo que muy lejos de 240W. Lo estoy alimentando con un trafo de 50+50 y con un parlante de 8 ohms. Tiene 4 pares de transistores en la salida. Ya revisé todo unas mil veces y no encuentro nada mal... Lo que me está matando es que encontré datasheets del MPSA42 con pines diferentes, pero se fuera eso, pines cambiados, creo que no funcionaria nada no? Alguna ayuda?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

¿ Con que señal lo estas alimentando ?


----------



## Bilbon (Sep 19, 2014)

Con la salida de audifonos normal del PC...

Les dejo unas fotos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

1) Habría que conocer que tensión (Señal) le estas aplicando
2) Habría que hacer una estimación mas objetiva de la potencia entregada.

Ese amplificador podría entregar la potencia comentada, pero con una señal de entrada bastante alta.

Si quieres aumentar la ganancia del amplificador reemplaza la resistencia R12(22KΩ) por otra de 27 o 33KΩ y prueba.


----------



## Bilbon (Sep 19, 2014)

Bueno, la tensión de entrada creo que es normal, como todos los PCs, salida de placa de audio. Lo que te puedo decir de más objetivo de la potencia de salida es que es bien menos que la de dos P3A en puente con 30+30 V de alimentación que tengo armado. Voy hacer la prueba cambiando R12... Gracias.



Otra cosa que me olvidé de comentar... es normal que R8, R11 y Q1 calienten un poco?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

Bilbon dijo:


> . . . . Otra cosa que me olvidé de comentar... es normal que R8, R11 y Q1 calienten un poco?



R11 y R10 son del mismo valor y están en serie, deben calentar exactamente igual.



Bilbon dijo:


> Ayer terminé de armar el P68 de Elliot. Suena lindo, sonido claro y sin distorción... pero poca potencia... creo que muy lejos de 240W. Lo estoy alimentando con un trafo de *50+50* y con un parlante de 8 ohms. Tiene 4 pares de transistores en la salida. Ya revisé todo unas mil veces y no encuentro nada mal... Lo que me está matando es que encontré datasheets del MPSA42 con pines diferentes, pero se fuera eso, pines cambiados, creo que no funcionaria nada no? Alguna ayuda?




¿ Cuando dices 50 + 50 son ±50Vcc o 50Vca ?


----------



## Bilbon (Sep 19, 2014)

Trafo de 50+50Vca, después de rectificado 70+70. No puedo tocar a R10 debido a la ubicación (disipador de los pre-drivers queda arriba). R11 lo máximo 8 segundos tenés que sacar el dedo...quema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

140Vcc para ese amplificador es mucho (Demasiado)

Y *R10* ¿ Se calienta ?


Si no tienes acceso a R12 como para reemplazarla cambia R9 (1KΩ) por otra de* 860Ω* y prueba.


----------



## Bilbon (Sep 19, 2014)

Rod Elliott dice allá en su sitio que se puede alimentar con 140Vcc tranquilamente con 8 ohms. Si, R10 también se calienta, probé con un termopar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

Bilbon dijo:


> Rod Elliott dice allá en su sitio que se puede alimentar con 140Vcc tranquilamente con 8 ohms. Si, R10 también se calienta, probé con un termopar.



Si, pero eso ocurre en EEUU donde se consiguen buenos transistores, nosotros vivimos en el hemisferio Sur.


----------



## Bilbon (Sep 19, 2014)

Si, en eso tenés razón... tenemos poca suerte con transistores. Pero mirá que yo le puse 4 pares de NJW21193/94, aparentemente originales, siendo que Elliot dice que con 70+70 en 8 ohms pueden ser solo 2 pares. Lo que si sé que la salida no se calienta, el disipador apenas entibia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

Revisando las corrientes: R10 y R11 disipan unos 400mW c/u así que deben calentar y bastante, sugiero reemplazarlas por resistencias de *2W* alejadas de la PCB


R8 la puedes elevar a unos 33KΩ

y R7 a 680Ω esto va a disminuir (Un poco) el calentamiento de Q1


----------



## Bilbon (Sep 19, 2014)

Si, como se puede ver en la foto que puse, R10 y R11 son de 2 watts "metal film". Voy a probar esos cambios de R8 y R7. Pero una cosa: todo esto afectará realmente la baja potencia de salida?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

La potencia de salida depende de la señal de entrada y la ganancia del amplificador, por eso te sugerí aumentar la ganancia cambiando la resistencia *R9*



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Si no tienes acceso a R12 como para reemplazarla cambia R9 (1KΩ) por otra de* 860Ω* y prueba.


----------



## Bilbon (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok... lo que es grande es la pereza de sacar 10 tornillos con tuercas para poder acceder a la parte de abajo de la placa...jejejeje. Pero si no hay otra manera, vamos a hacerlo!!! Gracias Fogonazo por la paciencia conmigo. Cuando tenga los resultados de los cambios vuelvo aqui.

Dejo un video con el ampli funcionando con una fuente de 35+35Vcc de cuando lo estaba probando antes de meterle el de 70+70.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

Bilbon dijo:


> Ok... lo que es grande es la pereza de sacar 10 tornillos con tuercas para poder acceder a la parte de abajo de la placa...jejejeje. . . . .



Suelda en paralelo otra resistencia sobre *R9* para lograr los* 860Ω*, por ejemplo una de 6,8KΩ


----------



## Bilbon (Sep 19, 2014)

Lo más próximo que calculé com valores normales es una de 4,7K, que en paralelo con una de 1K dá aproximadamente 825 ohms...puede ser? 

Edit: Mentira...una de 5k6 es mejor...jejejeje


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

6,8kΩ + 1kΩ ≈ *870Ω*


----------



## Bilbon (Sep 19, 2014)

No encontré una de 6K8 acá en mis cosas viejas, puedo usar una de 5K6, esta ya la encontré...?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

Bilbon dijo:


> No encontré una de 6K8 acá en mis cosas viejas, puedo usar una de 5K6, esta ya la encontré...?



*Sip*            .


----------



## Bilbon (Sep 19, 2014)

Dió una buena aumentada en el volumen final. Pero yo pienso que todavia falta, lo estoy probando con un parlante de 6 pulgadas (chico) de unos 120W, y al parlante todavia le sobra...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

Bilbon dijo:


> Dió una buena aumentada en el volumen final. Pero yo pienso que todavia falta, lo estoy probando con un parlante de 6 pulgadas (chico) de unos 120W, y al parlante todavia le sobra...




Como desconozco el valor de la señal de entrada, que quede claro que estoy improvisando "Descaradamente"

Reemplaza la resistencia que "Agregaste" anteriormente por otra de *3,3KΩ* en paralelo con la de 1KΩ y prueba.


----------



## Bilbon (Sep 19, 2014)

Y si pruebo entonces con la salida "pre-out" de un receiver Yamaha? Creo que mejor señal de entrada que esa no tendré... Segun el manual dice: Pre-out level/impedance 2,6V/1,1kOhms.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

Bilbon dijo:


> Y si pruebo entonces con la salida "pre-out" de un receiver Yamaha? Creo que mejor señal de entrada que esa no tendré... Segun el manual dice: Pre-out level/impedance 2,6V/1,1kOhms.



Sería una prueba muy interesante.


----------



## crimson (Sep 19, 2014)

Puede usar el medidor trucho de éste post:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/918612/ _
como para saber más o menos de qué se trata...
Saludos C


----------



## Bilbon (Sep 19, 2014)

Ahora si... el parlante ya no vá aguantar... mucho más potencia! Me quedo alegre, porque este ampli vá a ser usado para un subwoofer en conjunto com este receiver Yamaha, y en el manual dice que el "pré-out" del sub es de 4V, entonces creo que la potencia será mayor todavia... no? Muchísimas gracias Fogonazo por las respuestas rápidas y de mucha ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

La idea de Crimson  es mala
El recorte de la salida del amplificador por saturación te puede dejar sin parlante.


----------



## Bilbon (Sep 19, 2014)

Bueno, no me compliquen más las cosas...jejejeje Yo pienso colocarle un pot de volumen entre el pre-out del receiver y el ampli del sub, para poder controlar mejor el volumen entre las frontales y el sub, tipo poder equilibrar mejor. No sé si sirve para eso de la saturación... El sub lo estoy haciendo, una caja TL (transmission line) para un parlante JBL de 10" y 275WRMS.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

Para quién quiera "Jugar", la simulación Multisim 13


​


----------



## Bilbon (Sep 21, 2014)

Fogonazo, nunca use el Multisim. Y ahora que pusistes esa simulación pregunto: si cambio R17 de 560 para 680 porque cambia tanto el valor en XMM1, de mas o menos para 30mv para -21mv?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2014)

Bilbon dijo:


> Fogonazo, nunca use el Multisim. Y ahora que pusistes esa simulación pregunto: si cambio R17 de 560 para 680 porque cambia tanto el valor en XMM1, de mas o menos para 30mv para -21mv?



Al variar el valor de la resistencia varía la corriente en la fuente de corriente constante
Al variar el valor de la corriente varía la ganancia del par diferencial de entrada y como este par, entre otras funciones ajusta la tensión de biass, esta también se ve algo alterada.


----------



## tecbeml (Sep 27, 2014)

Amigos porque esa simulacion  no amplifica subi la entrada a 500mv y solo meda 6.800w


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2014)

tecbeml dijo:


> Amigos porque esa simulacion  no amplifica subi la entrada a 500mv y solo meda 6.800w



Tal cual está es un amplificador "Muy duro", poca ganancia, unos 26db.
Necesita algo mas de 3V para llegar a máxima potencia.

Sobre la PC hice algunos cambios, por ejemplo elevar la ganancia y aumentar la corriente de reposo con lo que quedó mas sensible y con menos distorsión.


----------



## tecbeml (Sep 27, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tal cual está es un amplificador "Muy duro", poca ganancia, unos 26db.
> Necesita algo mas de 3V para llegar a máxima potencia.
> 
> Sobre la PC hice algunos cambios, por ejemplo elevar la ganancia y aumentar la corriente de reposo con lo que quedó mas sensible y con menos distorsión.



se que es mucho pedir pero no bajo la distorcion  por debajo  de 20% me podrian ayudar gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2014)

tecbeml dijo:


> se que es mucho pedir pero no bajo la distorcion  por debajo  de 20% me podrian ayudar gracias



Mira estos "Retoques"

Aumenté 6db la ganancia
Retoqué la realimentación para extender algo la respuesta en bajos
Aumenté la corriente de reposo a unos 26mA por transistor.
Retoqué el filtro pasa-bajos de la entrada para acotar la respuesta en altos por fuera del rango audible.


----------



## tecbeml (Sep 27, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira estos "Retoques"
> 
> Aumenté 6db la ganancia
> Retoqué la realimentación para extender algo la respuesta en bajos
> ...



esmucho transistor y voltaje para solo 30w seguire buscando gracias


----------



## magomac (Sep 27, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira estos "Retoques"



ahora siii..

¿1.6Vp de entrada, es lo mismo que 1.2v rms de salida?
(por ej si conectara desde el limitador de crimson)??


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2014)

tecbeml dijo:


> esmucho transistor y voltaje para solo 30w seguire buscando gracias








_____________________________________



magomac dijo:


> ahora siii..
> 
> ¿1.6Vp de entrada, es lo mismo que 1.2v rms de salida?
> (por ej si conectara desde el limitador de crimson)??



La señal máxima antes del recorte son unos 1550mV así que el limitador del Sr. "C" puede funcionar bien.


----------



## Bilbon (Oct 1, 2014)

fogonazo, no tengo más el multisim instalado... Cuales fueron los cambios?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2014)

Estos fueron los cambios 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira estos "Retoques"
> 
> Aumenté 6db la ganancia
> Retoqué la realimentación para extender algo la respuesta en bajos
> ...


----------



## Bilbon (Oct 2, 2014)

Si...pero que componentes cambiastes y que valores!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2014)

El detalle de los cambios está en la *simulación*.

​


----------



## Bilbon (Oct 2, 2014)

fogonazo, yo le hice estos cambios (antes de vos postar tus cambios), el sonido aumentó, pero que como la distorción en médias y altas también...

R7 = 680R
R8 = 33K
R9 = 820R
R12 = 33K


----------



## Bilbon (Oct 3, 2014)

Nuevos cambios: 

R3 = 1K
R9 = 560R
R8 = 22K (valor original)
R12 = la dejé con 33K
R7 = la dejé con 680R

Este P68 es un amplificador misterioso... después de esos cambios, sonido mucho más pesado y alto y, lo más raro, el disipador calienta mucho menos...???


----------

